# Racing Genk Vs St Truiden BELGIUM JUPILER PRO LEAGUE



## fayeokay (Jan 19, 2012)

Racing Genk Vs St Truiden BELGIUM JUPILER PRO LEAGUE  12--BET  online sports betting 1/21 3:30AM GMT+8


Racing Genk has played 10 Belgium Jupiler League matches this season on Cristal Arena. On home ground Racing Genk has won 6, drawn 3 and lost 1 matches. This ranks Genk 6th in home team performance in the Belgium Jupiler League.











1x2 odds offered in 12--BET
Racing Genk 1.36
St Truiden 7.85
Draw 4.60


----------



## darkrise001 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------

